# Ice growth estimator?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I know there are a ton of factors, but how may use this as a general guideline?

https://www.outdoorcanada.ca/how-fast-does-your-lake-make-ice/

I just did the calculations for a couple of small lakes here in SW Ohio; and unfortunately, it doesn’t look like I will be ice fishing next week.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

You might have a Long Island chance by NEXT weekend but otherwise better get an oil change and tires rotated for the road trip....LOL


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m hopeful, but not delusional (still haven’t moved the sonar from the kayak to the ice shuttle).

As soon as I plan a trip up north, we will get ice down here (for that weekend only).

As sad as it may sound, I would rather fish Acton than anything within a 5 hour drive……the crappie might be on the small side, but they are plentiful and I know where they are located.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

unfortunately (at least for the ice guys) I had 47 degree water at East Fork last week.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

18 in Richland county this am but the wind isn’t helping at all...


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wind is keeping my pond from skimming over. I don’t even try to go out, unless we’ve had a good couple weeks of consistently cold temps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just drove around PLX... NOTHING!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Back bays of ladue looked pretty solid last night only could see a little open granted it was dark but looked like a lot of snow cover


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not to confident though to much snow and the wind has been rough thought my roof was about to come off last night


----------

